# Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. November 2010)

*Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern


----------



## steamrick (23. November 2010)

*Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Hübsches Ding.

Ich hoffe, das im Test der direkte Vergleich zum NH-C12P SE14 gemacht wird.
*das PCGH-Team ganz lieb anguckt*


----------



## SaKuL (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Sieht schick aus
Mal gucken ob ich mir den kaufe und ihn auf mein niedliches Board bekomme


----------



## GTA 3 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Wow endlich mal eine neue alternative zum Top Blow und High Tower!!


----------



## jumperm (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Wobei ich die zwei lüfter etwas übertrieben finde. Drücken die die Luft zur CPU oder Saugen die die Luft von der CPU weg?


----------



## Marauder (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Da fangen die Mainboards schonmal an zu frieren... ;D
Bei dem Ding wäre ich aber tatsächlich auf einen Test gespannt, früher war ich auch immer der Meinung, daß ein CPU-Kühler aufs Mainboard pusten muss. Daher würde mich die Leistung im Vergleich zu einem Tower interessieren.


----------



## GTA 3 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Kann man sich doch selbst aussuchen! Einfach die Lüfter drehen!!


----------



## maestrocool (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Ganz klar, 
es hat sich bewährt das Lüfter zum Mainbord hin Pusten, es kühlt besser als wenn die Luft abgesaugt wird.
könnt ihr auch gerne mit einem Thermometer nachprüfen wenn ihr wollt.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## ReaCT (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Sind die Lüfter ungleich schwer oder warum steigt das Gewicht beim ersten auf 850 g und bei zweiten auf 1000 g? Ansonsten sieht er schonmal gut aus


----------



## kaisper (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Sind die Lüfter ungleich schwer oder warum steigt das Gewicht beim ersten auf 850 g und bei zweiten auf 1000 g? Ansonsten sieht er schonmal gut aus


stimmt ^^ irgendwie sind es 50g zu viel ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Aber der Preis.  Naja erstmal Test abwarten.


----------



## Jami (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Der Burger unter den CPU-Kühlern.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Das Gewicht des Kühlkörpers liegt bei 700 Gramm, nicht bei 750 Gramm. Ich habe die Angabe jetzt korrigiert.


----------



## SaxonyHK (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Ist bestimmt kein Schlechter, aber ich mag halt keine  Top-Flow-Kühler. Bei den großen Lüftern kann man ja hoffen das das Ganze relativ leise ist.


----------



## Soap313 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



Jami schrieb:


> Der Burger unter den CPU-Kühlern.




So in etwa


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Na endlich!!! Ich habe schon gedacht, nach dem Scythe Grand Kama Cross kommt gar kein brauchbarer Top-Flow Kühler mehr. Der Preis geht gar nicht.

Wann kommt denn endlich mal der Deep Cool Fiend Shark nach Deutschland! Schon 1000 mal auf irgendwelchen Messen vorgestellt aber Deep Cool kommt einfach nicht in die Gänge.


----------



## xcebit (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Wenn man ihn doppelt bestückt ist er ca 13 cm hoch da kann man auch sofort einen high end kühlkörper nehmen. der dann auch nur vllt 15 oder 16 hoch ist. 
andererseits hat der mit lüfter untern betsimmt genung leistung um ne OC Cpu in nem mico atx case zu kühlen


----------



## Astimon (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was die Kühlertests dazu sagen.

100% leise wird der Kühler nicht sein (die 140er von Nocuta sind eigentlich immer hörbar) aber ich hoffe doch auf eine gigantische Leistung (für Top-Flow) bei angenehm ruhiger Geräuschkulisse.




xcebit schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn doppelt bestückt ist er ca 13 cm hoch da kann man auch sofort einen high end kühlkörper nehmen. der dann auch nur vllt 15 oder 16 hoch ist.
> andererseits hat der mit lüfter untern betsimmt genung leistung um ne OC Cpu in nem mico atx case zu kühlen



2cm sind 2cm, vorallem im HTPC Zeiten können 2cm viel ausmachen. Und zusätzlich werden die Sockelnahen Bauteile noch gekühlt.


----------



## amdfreak (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Endlich mal wieder ein Klein-Gehäuse-Kühler, der wahrscheinlich auch gut ist  
Aber der Preis ist wirklich übertrieben ! ! Den werden wir sicher in keinem Acer oder Fujitsu PC sehen, der ist ja teurer als viele MoBos.


----------



## Fandevarth (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Sehr schicker Kühlr aber der Preis geht wirklich nicht
Da hoffe ich doch, dass da bald mal ein vernünftiger Topflow mit angemessenen Preis Leistungsverhältnis von Alpenföhn kommt.


----------



## Frittenkalle (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Also günstig war Noctua noch nie, dafür bekommt man aber Quali


----------



## lalaker (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Das ist richtig, günstig ist Noctua nicht, aber die Qualität stimmt. Noch besser ist das Service, falls es mal einen neuen Sockel gibt und der Kühler ist beim Kauf noch nicht kompatibel gewesen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Man die sollte keine Neuen Kühler machen sonder lieber mal an der farbgebenung der Lüfter arbeiten !


----------



## Ahab (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Bei 75 Glocken könnte sich der Verein ruhig mal zu PWM Lüftern herablassen... Gerade bei Topflow Kühlern, die ja gern in beengteren Verhältnissen eingesetzt werden, ist es doch elementar sich auf hohe Drehzahlen stützen zu können - trotzdem kann man die Lüfter im Leerlauf doch ruhig im niedrigen dreistelligen Bereich touren lassen!?  Zumal der C14 sich ja auch und gerade für OC qualifiziert.


----------



## Westcoast (23. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

sieht irgendwie hässlich aus. 75 euro ist aber noch im rahmen für Noctua, da sind auch die lüfter dabei. bin mal gespannt auf tests, was der kühler so leisten kann.
ob man vorteile hat, wenn man den zweiten lüfter montiert oder weglässt, wird sich herausstellen. 

bis jetzt hat Noctua eigentlich gute produkte hergestellt. denke hier werden die österreicher auch nicht viel falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## Minotaur (24. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Also ich finde weder die Bauweise noch die Optik ansprechend.
Wer sein Case nicht regelmäßig auspustet und an "allen einsaugenden" Gehäuselüftern Staubfilter verwendet, würde mit diesem Kühler eine schöne Staubdecke auf sein Mobo zaubern.. lol


----------



## Vaylaga (24. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

feines ding,
bin schon mal auf den test gespannt....der kühler ist bestimmt gut für kleine gehäuse geeignet !


----------



## pa ul (24. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



Vaylaga schrieb:


> feines ding,
> bin schon mal auf den test gespannt....der kühler ist bestimmt gut für kleine gehäuse geeignet !



also bei dem großen bruder "NH-D14" hat es gerade noch so ins gehäuse gepasst.    aber dafür hält er meinen phenny x4 965 auf max. 38° .  TOP!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Der preis ist doch in ordnung, bei alternate legt man schon für die lüfter 50€ hin die 25€ für den kühlkörper sind echt günstig, da sollte sich prolimatech mal ein beispiel nehmen
Ich bin schon auf die ersten tests gespannt


----------



## Enrico (24. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Wann gibts den PCGH-Test?  Mit Vergleich zum NH-C12P?


----------



## Astimon (24. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Man die sollte keine Neuen Kühler machen sonder lieber mal an der farbgebenung der Lüfter arbeiten !



Niemals! Was Nocuta hier sich mit der Farbe als Markenerkennungszeichen aufgebaut hat ist unbezahlbar.

Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach eine andere einzigartige Kombination von Farben die dir besser gefallen würde? Schwarz und Weiß fällt raus, da es nicht einzigartig ist.

Mir würde spontan keine andere Farbkombination einfallen, die Professionell wirkt und ausdrückt das hier nicht auf Optik sondern auf Leistung gesetzt wird.


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Sieht vielversprechend aus. Mit voller Lüfterbestückung ist er aber einen cm zu hoch für meine Zwecke.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Ich überleg gerade ob ich mir den zuleg und auf meinen p4 530 vom media pc stopf und einen der lüfter auf den d14 in meinen gaming pc


----------



## xcebit (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

ich find das ding ja eig schon geil aber bei dem preis ist der find ich ein bisl zu teuer es sei den er kommt an die kühlleistung von einem super mega ran aber das ist unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



pa ul schrieb:


> aber dafür hält er meinen phenny x4 965 auf max. 38° .  TOP!





....aber das nur im Idle...


----------



## sandin904 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> ....aber das nur im Idle...



naja, mein thermolab baram hält meinen im idle auf 24 grad, last höchstens 37 (Phenom ii 945)


----------



## RSX (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Jop. Mit Lüfter @15k RPM


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

ich finde das teil für, schlecht konstruiert, denn die Abwärme des CPU`s wird immer auf das Mainboard gedrückt. Also das teil sollte nicht bei CPU`s mit hoher TDP eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Mr.Garnele (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Also spinn ich oder werden CPU-Kühler immer teurer  ?? Ich hab mir vor Jahren mal eine sündhaft teuren Zalman 9500 LED gekauft, für damals 50€ und das Ding ist immer noch bei mir im Einsatz. Hat schon 3 CPUs gesehen und läuft aktuell auf einem auf 3 GHz übertackteten Q6600, gibt also ne Menge zu kühlen. Aber 75€ ist schon ein Unterschied, der muss dann ja mindestens 5 Jahre halten.

Ich behalte erstmal meinen


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Also diese lüfterfarbe. unglaublich hässlich! Käm mir nicht ins haus. Geht garnicht! Wie bezeichnet man diesen farbton überhaupt? fleischwurstfarben?absolut üble netzhautpeitsche!


----------



## Eiche (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ich finde das teil für, schlecht konstruiert, denn die Abwärme des CPU`s wird immer auf das Mainboard gedrückt. Also das teil sollte nicht bei CPU`s mit hoher TDP eingesetzt werden.


  was denkste ist besser garkein luftstrom auf dem mainbord oder ein warmer


----------



## SaKuL (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ich finde das teil für, schlecht konstruiert, denn die Abwärme des CPU`s wird immer auf das Mainboard gedrückt. Also das teil sollte nicht bei CPU`s mit hoher TDP eingesetzt werden.



Was hälst du davon die Lüfter einfach um zu drehen?


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



sandin904 schrieb:


> naja, mein thermolab baram hält meinen im idle auf 24 grad, last höchstens 37 (Phenom ii 945)





....das glaubt dir selbst meine Oma nich...wenns so wäre, bräuchte man wohl keine WaKü


----------



## schlappe89 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Das kann nicht stimmen. Ich hatte auch einen Baram und 955.
Nicht mal mit Delta Lüftern ist das realistisch.


----------



## PEG96 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> ....das glaubt dir selbst meine Oma nich...wenns so wäre, bräuchte man wohl keine WaKü


Der is undervolted auf 0,5v
Oder da sind mehrere papst lüfter dran


----------



## Mr.Korky (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

den muss ich fürs Wohnzimmer haben !
kühlt auch das Board mit!!


----------



## Matt1974 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Also ich habe einen 9550 @3,8 Ghz und der wird gekühlt mit einem Orochie und 2 Scythie Lüfter bei 750rpm. Dabei hat er aktuell im Idle 21°C und unter Prime max. 36°C. Hab ehier auch eine komplette Wakü liegen, nagelneu, hat mich ca. 350€ gekostet, aber war bisher immer zu faul die einzubauen, weil ich im Vorfeld dachte das müsste ich haben bei der Taktrate. Nur da ja kein Zwang besteht, mal sehen wenn ich die dann mal verbaue. Zumal die Wakü ja auch noch einen gewissen Wartungsaufwand hat.


----------



## Yutshi (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

also langsam sollten die cpu-hersteller mal größere prozessoren, besser größere headspreader verbauen, damit noch mehr headpipes möglich sind. 
die grenze ist ja wohl langsam schon erreicht. 
dann bin ich ja mal auf ein paar konkrete leistungsdaten gespannt.


----------



## DocFellatio (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



Yutshi schrieb:


> also langsam sollten die cpu-hersteller mal größere prozessoren, besser größere headspreader verbauen, damit noch mehr headpipes möglich sind.
> die grenze ist ja wohl langsam schon erreicht.
> dann bin ich ja mal auf ein paar konkrete leistungsdaten gespannt.



Ganz ehrlich, das habe ich vor 6 Jahren mit meinem Scythe Samurai auch gedacht, aber es ging noch viel mehr Kühlleistung.
Die Abwärme der Cpus wird eben durch kleinere Fertigungsverfahren geringer und durch u.a. höhere Takte dennoch gehalten. Trotzdem kommen immer wieder Kühler auf den Markt die etwas mehr können als der vorherige Primus.
Es steckt eben Entwicklungsarbeit dahinter.



Matt1974 schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen 9550 @3,8 Ghz und der wird gekühlt mit einem Orochie und 2 Scythie Lüfter bei 750rpm. Dabei hat er aktuell im Idle 21°C und unter Prime max. 36°C.



Wenn das so sein sollte, dann lesen deine Sensoren nicht korrekt. 36°C unter Volllast sind mit dem aktuell besten Luftkühler nicht ansatzweise zu erreichen. 45-48 vielleicht - bei 10° Zimmertemp und ohne Gehäuse.


----------



## Miikosch (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Ich finde es echt gut das sich die Hersteller immer wieder was neues einfallen lassen. Und ich glaube das dieser CPU Kühler wirklich gut kühlen wird.
Jedoch ist mir die Sicht auf das Mainboard & Co zu schade um mir diese durch so einen "Giganten" versperren zu lassen.
Aber trotzdem top


----------



## Matt1974 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



DocFellatio schrieb:


> Wenn das so sein sollte, dann lesen deine Sensoren nicht korrekt. 36°C unter Volllast sind mit dem aktuell besten Luftkühler nicht ansatzweise zu erreichen. 45-48 vielleicht - bei 10° Zimmertemp und ohne Gehäuse.


So, da du mich eben neugierig gemacht hast habe ich mir mal schnell Cortemp heruntergeladen und vergleichsweise die Originla Asus Software (P5 qpro Board) angemacht.
Zimmertemperatur ist 20°C
Asus im Idle 20°C
Coretemp im Idle 31°C
Asus unter Prime 35°C
Core Temp unter Prime 42°C
Ich habe auch noch Speefan angemacht und da kamen Werte dazwischen heraus, aber sehr nah an denen von Coretemp. Also hast du recht gehabt, aber gut zu Wissen, dass das Asus Tool fast 10°C daneben liegt.


----------



## byte1981 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Wenn die Angaben zutreffend sind und sich so auch 
in der Praxis bewahrheiten ist mir das das noch lange 
keine 74 Euro wert.


----------



## joraku (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Cooles Teil - den Preis finde ich aber relativ hoch!? 
Liegt das daran, dass beide Lüfter und Zubehär mitgeliefert wird?


----------



## Mischk@ (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Was ich nur bißel SCH**** finde, ist das das der Kühler das Bedürfnis hat in mein CASE die Temp zu erhöhen... Der auf die CPU blasende Lüfter ist unnötig. FAST jedes Case hat über der Grafikkarte ein 120er Lüfter zum abtransport... Dieser CPU-Kühler schein das nicht zu nutzen. 

Für den Preis hol ich mir lieber ein H70...


----------



## SaKuL (26. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Was ich nur bißel SCH**** finde, ist das das der Kühler das Bedürfnis hat in mein CASE die Temp zu erhöhen... Der auf die CPU blasende Lüfter ist unnötig. FAST jedes Case hat über der Grafikkarte ein 120er Lüfter zum abtransport... Dieser CPU-Kühler schein das nicht zu nutzen.
> 
> Für den Preis hol ich mir lieber ein H70...



Warum denkt denn keiner daran, dass man lüfter auch umdrehen kann


----------



## GTA 3 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Warum denkt denn keiner daran, dass man lüfter auch umdrehen kann



DEnk ich auch die ganze Zeit..


----------



## Loby (27. November 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Der Preis ist wirklich übertrieben aber liegt halt auch an den teuren Lüftern die beiliegen, mir wäre lieber die würden das Teil ohne die Lüfter verkaufen und ich würde meine eigenen nutzen, dann wäre der Preis bei ca 40€ und für nen Topblower noch in nem wirklich verkraftbaren Rahmen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Wann kommt denn der test?


----------



## _chris_ (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Dient zur Kühlung der Komponenten die in der Nähe der CPU sind (Northbridge, etc.).


----------



## xTc (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn der test?



Hab ich Test gehört? 

[Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?


MFG


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



xTc schrieb:


> Hab ich Test gehört?
> 
> [Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?
> 
> ...




Eigentlich ein schönder Test...
ABER:
Ich hoffe, dass PCGH den Kühler auch mit Kühlern in seinem Segment vergleicht (Scythe Big Shuriken, EKL Alpenfön Panorama, etc.).
In dem Test sieht der vergleichsweise schlecht aus, weil er eine andere Bauart besitzt als die Towerkühler.
Außerdem stellt man sich meißt die Frage einen solchen Kühler zu kaufen beim Aufbau eines HTPCs mit beengten Platzverhältnissen. Von daher soll er mal in seiner Kategorie antreten 
Dann kann man auch entscheiden ob die 75 Flocken gerechtfertigt sind.

Zum Kühler an sich:
Mir gefällt das Design eigentlich schon recht gut, nur der Preis geht sowas von gar nicht. Für deutlich weniger bekommt man auch nen anderen Kühler+nen guten/leisen PWM-Lüfter. Wenn die Kombination nicht viel schlechter kühlt bzw. für die eigenen Wünsche ausreichend, seh ich nicht ein soviel für etwas höheren Standard in der Qualität und Lüfter, die man u. U. sowieso austauscht, zu zahlen.

MfG

PS: Ich will den Lesertest nicht schlecht machen... da steckt ja einiges an Arbeit drinne


----------



## HKFreak (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



Loby schrieb:


> Der Preis ist wirklich übertrieben aber liegt halt auch an den teuren Lüftern die beiliegen, mir wäre lieber die würden das Teil ohne die Lüfter verkaufen und ich würde meine eigenen nutzen, dann wäre der Preis bei ca 40€ und für nen Topblower noch in nem wirklich verkraftbaren Rahmen



dito, halte von den lüftern eh nicht viel, die kriegt man kaum silent


----------



## userNr.8 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Meint ihr dass es so viel mehr Kühlleistung durch den 2. Lüfter gibt?
An meinen Mugen könnte ich auch nen 2. dran machen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

@rude boy: ich glaub auf pc-max hab ich sonen test gesehn
@8: wies beim mugen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, aber die meisten kühler profitieren deutlich davon


----------



## Dommerle (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Der Kühler gefällt mir irgendwie...


----------



## defPlaya (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

Wow das nene ich mal umfangreiches Zubehör. Ich hoffe mein gestern bestellter Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition wird ähnlich umfangreich sein.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*

So wie es aussieht kühlt der NH-C14 fast das Gesamte Mainboard in dem Design mit 2 derartigen Lüftern, Luftstrom nach unten gerichtet. Da bleiben wohl auch die Spannungswandler und der Arbeitsspeicher, sowie Northbridge samt Grafikkarte in toleranten Temperatur bereichen.
Der Preis ist, gemessen daran das man dafür schon Mainboards bekommt allgemein zu Hoch. Könnte mir aber vorstellen das dies eine neue PCGH Referenz wird. Mich würde dennoch interessieren wie dicht solche Heatpipes sind und welche stoffe zum wärme Transport verwendet werden. Das wird vermutlich Firmengeheimnis sein, aber im allgemeinen sind solche Mittel schädlich, falls es doch Verdunstung gibt? Bzw. Kühlpasten die darunter angebracht werden?
Falls sich jemand die Mühe macht, danke im Namen der Gesundheitserhaltung aller User. Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-C14: Neuer CPU-Kühler mit zwei 14-cm-Lüftern*



Astimon schrieb:


> 2cm sind 2cm, vorallem im HTPC Zeiten können 2cm viel ausmachen. Und zusätzlich werden die Sockelnahen Bauteile noch gekühlt.



Wenn du nicht gerade eine Gehäuseöffnung unmittelbar darüber hast oder mit Luftstrom nach oben und Diagonallüfter in oberer Position arbeitest, brauchst du diese 2cm aber so oder so, damit die Luft zu/abströmen kann.
Mit einem Lüfter dürfte er aber immer noch eine Fortschritt gegenüber bisherigen Modellen sein und 10cm unterbieten i.d.R. nur sehr schwache Kühler.





Yutshi schrieb:


> also langsam sollten die cpu-hersteller mal größere prozessoren, besser größere headspreader verbauen, damit noch mehr headpipes möglich sind.
> die grenze ist ja wohl langsam schon erreicht.



Ob der Heatspreader oder die Kühlerbodenplatte größer wird, macht bezüglich der Heatpipes keinen Unterschied - die Wärme wird so oder so von einer Kupferplatte über die Fläche verteilt. (ein größerer IHS würde nur mehr Fläche für den CPU-Kühlerkontakt bieten, bei dem eine gute Wärmeleitung i.d.R. schwerer herzustellen ist, als bei der Lötung DIE-IHS. Allerdings ist die mangelnde Passgenauigkeit von IHS und Kühlerboden schon heute ein großes Problem und wird mit steigender IHS-Größe sicherlich nicht besser)




kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Mich würde dennoch interessieren wie dicht solche Heatpipes sind



So dicht, wie ein verlötetes Metallrohr eben sein kann.



> und welche stoffe zum wärme Transport verwendet werden. Das wird vermutlich Firmengeheimnis sein, aber im allgemeinen sind solche Mittel schädlich, falls es doch Verdunstung gibt?



Offizielle Angaben sind in der Tat inexistent, aber da man einfach nur eine Flüssigkeit benötigt, die beim Innendruck der Heatpipe und 40-60°C (je nach Optimierungspunkt des Kühlers) verdampft, kann man einfache Alkohole oder Wasser (bei Unterdruck verwenden). Letzteres sollte dank der hohen Oberflächenspannung auch optimal für den Rücktransport in Kapilaren sein.



> Bzw. Kühlpasten die darunter angebracht werden?



Da gibt es z.T. welche, die bedenklich sind - i.d.R. aber nicht. (siehe Verpackungsheinweise).
Die typischen Grundbestandteile, d.h. Silikon und Metalloxide, sind recht inert und haben entsprechend wenig Auswirkungen.


----------

